# any 4 wheel trails in the lansing area?



## Deershutzen (Jul 20, 2003)

I bought an old '76 bronco this summer. It came with no motor and trans. After spending the last 2 months getting it running, I've been driving it for a couple of weeks. I really want to go and test out the 4x4 ability before my buddy and I take it salmon fishing next weekend. Are there any public trails i can blaze in the lansing area? I'm not the type of person to go trespassing, just to find some puddles.


----------



## Fishcapades (Mar 18, 2003)

try the mounds in mt morus(sp)


----------

